# favorite 20th century piano concertos



## science

In another thread, tdc said his were Ravel's followed by Bartok's, and it made me curious: what are people's favorites? 

I cannot answer the question now, I'll have to think about it. 

Some of the options (I hope people will offer more): 

Balakirev 2 (completed in about 1910 according to wikipedia) 
Barber 
Bartok 1, 2, 3
Busoni 
Gershwin 
Glazunov 1, 2
Ligeti
Medtner 1, 2, 3
Milhaud 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 (mentioned by violadude)
Pierné's Poème Symphonique if you want to count it
Prokofiev 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 (unfinished)
Rachmaninov 2, 3, 4
Rautavaara (mentioned by violadude)
Ravel in G / Ravel for the left hand 
Sauer's piano concertos were 20th century? 
Scharwenka 4 (and maybe 3 also) 
Schoenberg 
Shostakovich 1, 2


----------



## violadude

The Ligeti is definitely my favorite piano concerto of the 20th century and one of my favorites in any time period. It has so much rhythmic imagination.

After that I would probably say Prokofiev 2 or Bartok 1 or 2

Some of my favorite piano concertos in the 20th century not mentioned by Science are Milhaud's 5 (especially 2-4) and, as of recently I've been loving Rautavaara's 3 (especially 2 and 3). Peter Sculthorpe wrote a really good one too. His is very eerie.


Edit: Schoenberg is one of my favorite early 20th century composers. I would probably include his piano concerto amongst my favorites if I had heard it, but I have not.


----------



## aleazk

Ravel left hand concerto. Ravel in G. Prokofiev 3. That's for the first half. I need to explore more the second one.


----------



## clavichorder

science said:


> Medtner 1, 2, 3, 4


Not to be nitpicking Science, but there is no fourth concerto. There is a late piano quintet, that is almost a 4th concerto, but his last was the 3rd.


----------



## clavichorder

I was really obsessed with all three of Medtner's concertos for a while, but I believe that they'll have to wait a few months before I can listen to them with fresh ears again. DO YOU KNOW HOW MANY TIMES I LISTENED TO THE 2ND CONCERTO?


----------



## Lisztian

Rach 2, 3.
Prok 2.
Ravel G Major.


----------



## clavichorder

Glazunov's 1st is really really nice.


----------



## science

clavichorder said:


> Not to be nitpicking Science, but there is no fourth concerto. There is a late piano quintet, that is almost a 4th concerto, but his last was the 3rd.


Thanks for that info.


----------



## emiellucifuge

These havent been mentioned:

Lutoslawski





Zimmermann's Dialogue concerto for two pianos


----------



## hespdelk

Busoni's massive piano concerto is a great favourite of mine, I think it is a masterpiece.

Medtner's 3rd is another I have a great regard for.

Rachmaninov's four almost go without saying..

Dohnanyi's two are other less known concertos that should be better known.

Schnittke's concerto for piano and strings is another favourite from later in the century.

Britten's first piano concerto is possibly my favourite piece of his.

These just off the top of my head...


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

science said:


> Some of the options (I hope people will offer more):


In the quest for options, I'd like to add Ginastera 1 & 2.

For a list of my 20th c. favorites, I'd say...

1. Rach 3 (lapping the field)

then...

2. Gershwin, in F
3. Ravel, left-hand
4. Rach 2
5. Ginastera 1


----------



## kv466

The Drac's and Barber's, for me.


----------



## Webernite

My favorites are Prokofiev 2-5, every time. But to be honest, I haven't heard that many 20th-century concertos other than the really standard ones.


----------



## moody

clavichorder said:


> I was really obsessed with all three of Medtner's concertos for a while, but I believe that they'll have to wait a few months before I can listen to them with fresh ears again. DO YOU KNOW HOW MANY TIMES I LISTENED TO THE 2ND CONCERTO?


I shudder to think but you are going to tell us aren't you?


----------



## science

Anyone familiar with Kilar's piano concerto?


----------



## Olias

COPLAND. Its gorgeous and really groovy.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

science said:


> Anyone familiar with Kilar's piano concerto?


Yes, I have the Naxos recording of that. It's very good. Of the ones not mentioned so far, I would recommend Esa-Pekka Salonen's piano concerto, and Balada's No. 3 (I haven't heard his other ones). Also Britten's, and Guarnieri's 4, 5 and 6. (I haven't heard his 1, 2 and 3). All of these are on Naxos except the Salonen (which is on DG, if I remember rightly).


----------



## clavichorder

Alexander Tcherepnin wrote 6 piano concertos throughout the middle of the 20th century. His 6th is wonderful! Its his last, written in the 60s.


----------



## Art Rock

Not mentioned yet: the gorgeous concerto by John Ireland.


----------



## jalex

I like Berio's _Points on the Curve to Find_:






Of the standards, the Prokofiev and Bartok PCs stand out for me. Ravel's G major and the Gershwin are pretty fine too.


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> Alexander Tcherepnin wrote 6 piano concertos throughout the middle of the 20th century. His 6th is wonderful! Its his last, written in the 60s.


I'm very interested in acquiring those.


----------



## moody

science said:


> Anyone familiar with Kilar's piano concerto?


You don't want to get too familiar it can turn nasty!


----------



## moody

I thought I'd throw a couple in , I don't pretend they are favorites at all. In fact they are fairly terrible.
Did you see that I spelled favourites American style!
Menotti.Concert in F.
Bortkievich. Concerto in B Flat Major. By the end of this I'd heard every Late romantic composer and then some I'd never heard !


----------



## Fsharpmajor

moody said:


> You don't want to get too familiar it can turn nasty!


Kilar's music is fairly accessible, despite his surname, but, that said, don't ask me what the vocal parts of his stuff translate to in English.

Michael Tippett's piano concerto is quite good (and whoever recommended Tcherepnin's concertos gets my approval). I think both of Lyapunov's concertos would qualify as 20th Century, although they're very florid and Romantic in style. Offhand, I can't think of any others to chuck in.

LATER EDIT: There's also Saint-Saens, who wrote five of them. The last one, the "Egyptian," is probably the most well-known.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Olias said:


> COPLAND. Its gorgeous and really groovy.


Thank you so much for introducing me to this Concerto! I've just listened to it on Spotify and I can say this of the two movements...

1st: Incredible. Easily Accessible, perfect modern music. This is how music should evolve! Not the extreme dissonance found in other composers of Copland's time.
2nd: A bit harder to understand, I will need to listen to it a few more times to really make my opinion.


----------



## jurianbai

they can played it all over the century, favorite by billions of people.


----------



## Igneous01

I like poulenc's concerto for two pianos, there are others that were mentioned here, but I thought I would mention this one as well ^^


----------



## Sid James

Favourites include -

Ginastera's two (esp. #1)
Tippett
Gershwin
Bartok #3 esp.
Rachmaninov's (esp. #2 & #3)
Poulenc's
Ravel's one in G
Peter Sculthorpe, Elena Kats-Chernin (I want to hear more Aussie ones...)
Arthur Bliss
Janacek's Concertino & Capriccio
Ifukube's Ritmica Ostinata
Martinu - esp. #5
Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras #3

Other darker ones I rarely listen to - eg. Ives'_ Emerson Concerto_, Lutoslawski, Copland.

Prokofiev's are okay but not my favourite at this stage, ditto Shostakovich...


----------



## moody

Fsharpmajor said:


> Kilar's music is fairly accessible, despite his surname, but, that said, don't ask me what the vocal parts of his stuff translate to in English.
> 
> Michael Tippett's piano concerto is quite good (and whoever recommended Tcherepnin's concertos gets my approval). I think both of Lyapunov's concertos would qualify as 20th Century, although they're very florid and Romantic in style. Offhand, I can't think of any others to chuck in.
> 
> LATER EDIT: There's also Saint-Saens, who wrote five of them. The last one, the "Egyptian," is probably the most well-known.


No, the most well-known is the second.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

moody said:


> No, the most well-known is the second.


Anyway, I've got the time frame wrong. The last one, No. 5, dates from 1896. And Lyapunov's No. 1 is late 19th Century, not 20th Century. Sorry about that.


----------



## DavidMahler

Mahler's piano concerto


----------



## violadude

DavidMahler said:


> Mahler's piano concerto


?......................


----------



## DavidMahler

twas a joke i played the roll of couchie but in sweet mahler fashion

Favorite piano concerto of the 20th century is the Ravel


----------



## joen_cph

As we all know, Mahler only composed a _Violin Concerto _ :

http://inkpot.com/classical/mahvncon.html


----------



## DavidMahler

joen_cph said:


> As we all know, Mahler only composed a _Violin Concerto _ :
> 
> http://inkpot.com/classical/mahvncon.html


that's a wonderful cd, but their bartok was better.


----------



## joen_cph

Well, it can be debated, but the introduction is probably the best part of that Mahler work.


----------



## violadude

joen_cph said:


> As we all know, Mahler only composed a _Violin Concerto _ :
> 
> http://inkpot.com/classical/mahvncon.html


hmm I can't find that Cd anywhere on Amazon. Is this a fake article?


----------



## joen_cph

violadude said:


> hmm I can't find that Cd anywhere on Amazon. Is this a fake article?


could be ;-)


----------



## jalex

violadude said:


> hmm I can't find that Cd anywhere on Amazon. Is this a fake article?


Scroll to the bottom of the page, have a look at the left-hand corner


----------



## violadude

joen_cph said:


> could be ;-)


-.-" ...........you guys gotta tell me these things before I get all excited and post the article on facebook. I feel kind of silly now. lol


----------



## joen_cph

Originally I was mystified myself also ;-) ...


----------



## moody

DavidMahler said:


> twas a joke i played the roll of couchie but in sweet mahler fashion
> 
> Favorite piano concerto of the 20th century is the Ravel


Which one?


----------



## moody

violadude said:


> -.-" ...........you guys gotta tell me these things before I get all excited and post the article on facebook. I feel kind of silly now. lol


Don't let them get to you! With some people you can't tell whether it's a joke or not. They should probably put JOKE in front.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My favourite piano concerto of last century at the moment was written by Schoenberg.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Do Glazunov's Piano Concertos 1 (1911) and 2 (1917) count?


----------



## joen_cph

> My favourite piano concerto of last century at the moment was written by Schoenberg.


Yes, there is actually also quite a lot of lyricism in that work, if one tries to find it .


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

joen_cph said:


> Yes, there is actually also quite a lot of lyricism in that work, if one tries to find it .


Yes I know. Schoenberg was a terrific melodist. It definitely shows in that concerto.


----------



## crmoorhead

Out of the ones I have listened to:

1. Barber
2. Shostakovich 2
3. Bartok 1
4. Gershwin


----------



## violadude

@COAG Im surprised you didn't pick Ligeti's piano concerto. I guess I'm alone in my admiration for that one. :'(


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> @COAG Im surprised you didn't pick Ligeti's piano concerto. I guess I'm alone in my admiration for that one. :'(


I'm also surprised that I didn't pick it. I will listen to it tonight and make it my new obsession.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

*Ligeti's* piano concerto is the best piano concerto ever composed.


----------



## joen_cph

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Ligeti's* piano concerto is the best piano concerto ever composed.


(by Ligeti )


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

joen_cph said:


> (by Ligeti )


It is the best out of every piano concerto in the history if piano concerti.


----------



## emiellucifuge

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm also surprised that I didn't pick it. I will listen to it tonight and make it my new obsession.





ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Ligeti's* piano concerto is the best piano concerto ever composed.


That was some quick obsession-forming.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It is the best out of every piano concerto in the history if piano concerti.


Don't get excitable for goodness sake!


----------



## tdc

The Adagio of Bartok's 2nd Piano Concerto is my favorite movement in all of music at the time being...


----------



## violadude

tdc said:


> The Adagio of Bartok's 2nd Piano Concerto is my favorite movement in all of music at the time being...


I find this movement's beauty haunting and otherwordly.


----------



## PetrB

violadude said:


> -.-" ...........you guys gotta tell me these things before I get all excited and post the article on facebook. I feel kind of silly now. lol


It was Jim Mahler's - you know, Jim Mahler of Poughkeepsie, New York. It exists only in his basic midi version, infamously self-taught composer.The piece is demonstrable and firm proof that 'Self-Taught' is another perfect oxymoron, like 'Civil War'


----------



## PetrB

tdc said:


> The Adagio of Bartok's 2nd Piano Concerto is my favorite movement in all of music at the time being...


Agreed. One of his most beautiful 'night music' movements.

The man also knew his Beethoven, in this case Beethoven 4, middle movement!


----------



## Arsakes

Those belong to: 
Gershwin 
Glazunov
Rachmaninov
Shostakovich
Bartok

Yet to listen to others.

Can you create a poll for this topic, based on the comments here?


----------



## anasazi

The Rachmaninoff 4 plus the Rhapsody (it's kind of a concerto isn't it?).
The Ravel G major for the left hand.
Vaughan Williams concerto for two pianos.
The George Gershwin piano concerto in F major.
Perhaps the Barber piano concerto as well.

Great, now I realized that I completely forgot the Prokofiev concertos.

I would add perhaps two of those five, to this list.


----------



## Guest

Although posters above beat me to it, I was going to mention
Lyapunov PC #2
Tcherepnin PC #1

Villa-Lobos Bachianas Brasileiras #2 is arguably a PC (as noted); also Choros #11.

I don't think anyone's mentioned Geirr Tveit:
e.g. PC #1, PC #4

And arguably Manuel de Falla's Nights in the Gardens of Spain is a PC.

I like all of the above as well as some of the more mainstream PCs. I can't say which are my favorites.


----------



## Prodromides

If a Symphonie Concertante for piano and orchestra is permissable, I wish to recommend the Symphonie Concertante, opus 82, by Florent Schmitt.










If not, then there's still plenty more piano concerti not yet mentioned, like this excellent disc on Saygun's 2 piano concertos:










A few more PCs I wish to highlight include those by:


Andre Previn
Maurice Ohana
Marcel Landowski
Andre Jolivet
Lou Harrison
Roberto Gerhard's concerto for piano and strings
Morton Feldman's Piano and Orchestra
& if you can find this ...
"Concierto para Piano" by Carlos Chavez


----------



## PetrB

clavichorder said:


> I was really obsessed with all three of Medtner's concertos for a while, but I believe that they'll have to wait a few months before I can listen to them with fresh ears again. DO YOU KNOW HOW MANY TIMES I LISTENED TO THE 2ND CONCERTO?


You? Obsessed? I'm completely shocked.


----------



## Perpixel

Geirr Tveitt Piano Concerto No. 4 "Aurora Borealis"
Geirr Tveitt Piano Concerto No. 5
Geirr Tveitt Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## Perpixel

Xavier Montsalvatge Concerto Breve for Piano & Orchestra
Garcia Abril Piano Concerto


----------



## arpeggio

I am surprised that no one has mentioned the Britten.


----------



## Guest

Old thread, but my recent discovery of the Bartok concertos has me really excited. I used to consider the Prokofiev concertos my favorite 20th century works in the genre, but now Bartok has taken the limelight. 

The Vaughan Williams piano concerto is an underrated work that deserves more attention. Other favorites of mine are Gershwin, Barber, and Rautavaara.


----------



## TheVioletKing

For me, my favorites are currently Ravel's Concerto for the Left Hand (which has a interesting story behind it) and Rachmaninoff's Piano Concerto No.2, though there are a lot that I have yet to listen to.


----------



## clavichorder

clavichorder said:


> Alexander Tcherepnin wrote 6 piano concertos throughout the middle of the 20th century. His 6th is wonderful! Its his last, written in the 60s.


Never posted a link to this


----------



## millionrainbows

...and, of course, Schoenberg's.








------------







------------------------


----------



## clavichorder

moody said:


> I shudder to think but you are going to tell us aren't you?


No telling, but I think the track in my iTunes playlist for the 1st mvt. has over 25 listens, and it only records when one has finished the mvt. I don't listen via iTunes much these days though.


----------



## QuietGuy

Ravel's Concerto for the Left Hand
Copland's Piano Concerto (1926)


----------



## hpowders

Bartok Concerto #2
Prokofiev Concerto #3.
Ravel Concerto in G.
Barber Piano Concerto.


----------



## DavidA

Rachmaninov 3 is my favourite.

But Bartok 2&3, Prokofiev 3&5, and Ravel (both) are also great.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Prodromides said:


> If a Symphonie Concertante for piano and orchestra is permissable, I wish to recommend the Symphonie Concertante, opus 82, by Florent Schmitt.
> 
> --
> Thanks, I'll check this out. I love Schmitt. _;D_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Prodromides said:


> If a Symphonie Concertante for piano and orchestra is permissable, I wish to recommend the Symphonie Concertante, opus 82, by Florent Schmitt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _love_ Schmitt. Thanks. I'll check this out; that is to say: I'm buying it right _now_. ;D
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> http://audaud.com/2010/02/florent-s...al-radio-orchestra-and-chorusjean-martinon-h/
> 
> Certainly my all-time favorite Schmitt piece and performance.


----------



## brianvds

tdc said:


> The Adagio of Bartok's 2nd Piano Concerto is my favorite movement in all of music at the time being...


I discovered that one in my teens, and it blew me completely out of the water, especially that haunting slow movement. Man, is Bartok intense or what! It has remained a favourite ever since. 

No one has mentioned the Poulenc concerto yet. Not a heavy-weight work, but very pleasant on the ear. And lo and behold, Rodrigo, he of the overplayed concierto de Aranjuez, also composed a piano concerto that isn't half bad.

Then also worthy of mention is the Khatchaturian concerto; as usual with him, it is not so much composed as painted in colourful fireworks across the sky.


----------



## Tristan

Edit: realized it was written in late 19th century >.<

But I have a new one, although I'm sure it's already been said: Lutosławski


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

science said:


> In another thread, tdc said his were Ravel's followed by Bartok's, and it made me curious: what are people's favorites?
> 
> I cannot answer the question now, I'll have to think about it.
> 
> Some of the options (I hope people will offer more):
> 
> Balakirev 2 (completed in about 1910 according to wikipedia)
> Barber
> Bartok 1, 2, 3
> Busoni
> Gershwin
> Glazunov 1, 2
> Ligeti
> Medtner 1, 2, 3
> Milhaud 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 (mentioned by violadude)
> Pierné's Poème Symphonique if you want to count it
> Prokofiev 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 (unfinished)
> Rachmaninov 2, 3, 4
> Rautavaara (mentioned by violadude)
> Ravel in G / Ravel for the left hand
> Sauer's piano concertos were 20th century?
> Scharwenka 4 (and maybe 3 also)
> Schoenberg
> Shostakovich 1, 2


Ravel's followed by Bartok's are really great concertos, I suppose. Ravel's in G major and Bartok's 3rd concertoes were common in that they have nice lyrical 2nd movements. I only enjoy myself when I listen to those lyricism. Of course, the last movement with con foco(?) of Bartok's 3rd was a brilliant masterpiece in the vast repertoire of the 20th century's orchestral works, I know.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Ravel 1 and 2, Schoenberg, Schnittke, Bartok.


----------



## Guest

Rachmaninov - 2 & 3
Prokofiev - 1, 2 & 3
Shostakovich - 1 & 2
Gershwin
Poulanc 
Ravel - G major
Barkok - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

The following come to mind:

Prokofiev 1, 2
Rachmaninoff 2, 3
Barber
Copland

If I had to only choose 1 FAVORITE, IT WOULD BE PROKOFIEV 2, BABY!


----------



## 20centrfuge

brianvds said:


> I discovered that one in my teens, and it blew me completely out of the water, especially that haunting slow movement. Man, is Bartok intense or what! It has remained a favourite ever since.
> 
> No one has mentioned the Poulenc concerto yet. Not a heavy-weight work, but very pleasant on the ear. And lo and behold, Rodrigo, he of the overplayed concierto de Aranjuez, also composed a piano concerto that isn't half bad.
> 
> Then also worthy of mention is the Khatchaturian concerto; as usual with him, it is not so much composed as painted in colourful fireworks across the sky.


ooH, I'm gonna have to check that one out. I know Bartok 3, but not 2


----------



## Guest

How about 21st century piano concertos?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

nathanb said:


> How about 21st century piano concertos?


Create a thread for it!


----------



## Guest

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Create a thread for it!


Well, I don't always create threads, but when I do, I've been subconsciously trained to create threads with the intent of drawing more than 2-3 interested posters and a collective disdain from the rest.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

nathanb said:


> Well, I don't always create threads, but when I do, I've been subconsciously trained to create threads with the intent of drawing more than 2-3 interested posters and a collective disdain from the rest.


I recommend creating a poll. Put maybe 5-10 of your favorite 21st century piano concertos as options. People "hate" polls on TC, but in reality the poll threads are the most popular ones! People like giving their opinions on stuff.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

nathanb said:


> Well, I don't always create threads, but when I do, I've been subconsciously trained to create threads with the intent of drawing more than 2-3 interested posters and a collective disdain from the rest.


Nah, maaaan, this thread is on its 6th page. Plus, it'll give an opportunity for people who haven't heard a 21st century piano concerto (like myself!) to listen to one.

One thing to keep in mind, there were also those certain few who held disdain for polls or any kind of "popular" thread that had to do with Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Brahms, etc. Just a thought, so there will be those who have disdain for a thread about 21st century music or 18th century music or 19th century music, etc. It's bound to happen! Who cares!


----------



## Guest

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Nah, maaaan, this thread is on its 6th page. Plus, it'll give an opportunity for people who haven't heard a 21st century piano concerto (like myself!) to listen to one.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind, there were also those certain few who held disdain for polls or any kind of "popular" thread that had to do with Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Brahms, etc. Just a thought, so there will be those who have disdain for a thread about 21st century music or 18th century music or 19th century music, etc. It's bound to happen! Who cares!


Well then, perhaps I will think on the matter and give you some candy in the meantime:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Thanks for the links! I just remembered that dgee has it covered with the 21st Century Orchestral Works thread.

While I'm here, I'll mention that my favorites so far are Schoenberg's and all three of Bartok's. I also plan on listening to Rachmaninov and Prokofiev's as soon as possible.


----------



## hpowders

At this time, and times, they are always changin', my favorites are:

Bartok 2

Prokofiev 3

Ravel G Major

Schoenberg

Rosenberg 1


----------



## ArtMusic

Rachmaninoff #3 is popular and generally accepted one as well.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

_Bartok 2, Prokofiev 3, Ravel G Major _are all my favorites. But the rest I don't remember listening to them. So I can add only *Bartok #3* to Mr. or Ms. hpowder's list. The vacant chair remains empty, where anyone put some idea.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

Rachmaninoff #3? I didn't think he wrote in the 20th century. Permitted, I prefer Saint Saens' 4th.


----------

